# Reisebericht Florida April 2019



## Christian.Siegler (23. Mai 2019)

Klasse Bericht. Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Krallblei (23. Mai 2019)

Cool. Danke für den Bericht. 
Oetri


----------



## Silverfish1 (23. Mai 2019)

Bei mir gehts im September an die Treasure Coast !


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Mai 2019)

Super, jetzt habe ich auch wieder Fernweh  Ja, die Fischerei ist soooo abwechslungsreich und wirklich jeder der Schuppenträger hat ordentlich Power. Und das Schöne an Florida, wie Du selber geschrieben hast, Familien- und Angelurlaub lassen sich gut verbinden. Dann willkommen im Club der Florida-Süchtigen


----------



## Maddin21 (25. Mai 2019)

Das trifft es Elmar. Florida-Süchtiger


----------



## Krallblei (25. Mai 2019)

Auch hier schade.. viele lesen, keiner schreibt. Sagt "Danke"....


----------



## Marco74 (2. Juni 2019)

Toller Bericht - da kommt auch bei mir wieder der Wunsch nach Florida hoch.


----------



## bissfieber (29. Januar 2020)

Super Bericht! Da bekommt man direkt wieder Bock 
Ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen im November in Florida gemacht. Seit dem ist der Jack einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfische am leichten Gerät.
*Hier mein Reisebericht zum Angeln in Tampa.* Für alle, die es interessiert.


----------



## Marco74 (12. Februar 2020)

Hallo Foxfisher 
Schöner Bericht!
Ja, die Fische sind schon kampfstark ;-)
Kleiner Tip für die Jiphaken: Kauf sie gleich vor Ort im Angelladen, diese sind deutlich starkdrähtiger. Ich fande im flachen Wasser die Trout Eye von Z-man sehr, sehr gut.
Und falls du noch einmal nach Florida fährst - probiere es mal nachts auf Snook, das ist meistens deutlich besser. Alternativ zumindest Schattenplätze am Tag.

Ach... ich hätte auch wieder große Lust ;-)


----------



## porbeagle (14. Februar 2020)

Eben erst gefunden.
Schöner Bericht  sehr gut geschrieben.

Petri zum AJ das ist mal ne Maschine.


----------



## kopyto55 (21. Februar 2020)

Sehr cooler Bericht mit tollen Fischen. 
Snook war für mich bis letztes Jahr unfangbar. Aber es stimmt schon, im Morgengrauen beissen sie deutlich besser als tagsüber. Leider konnte ich die zwei grossen nicht Landen, da sie zwischen die Brückenpfeiler geschwommen sind und mein Gerät wohl etwas zu leicht war. Mit einem mittleren Exemplar hats dann doch geklappt...

Was hast du für die Ausfahren bezahlt ?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. Februar 2020)

kopyto55 schrieb:


> Sehr cooler Bericht mit tollen Fischen.
> Snook war für mich bis letztes Jahr unfangbar. Aber es stimmt schon, im Morgengrauen beissen sie deutlich besser als tagsüber. Leider konnte ich die zwei grossen nicht Landen, da sie zwischen die Brückenpfeiler geschwommen sind und mein Gerät wohl etwas zu leicht war. Mit einem mittleren Exemplar hats dann doch geklappt...


Schwitzen wegen Brückenpfeilern kenne ich auch  Hand auf die Spule und hoffen. Ist schon heftig, was die Jungs für eine Kraft haben.


----------



## bissfieber (3. März 2020)

@Marco74 
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Nachtfischen. Dazu war ich letztes mal zu faul.  Ich werde aber Anfang Mai wieder dort sein und dann probiere ich das mal.
Wo treiben sich die Soonks denn nachts rum? Felsen oder eher Strand?

Am liebsten würde ich auch nen Schwarm wirklich große Jacke finden... naja mal schauen.  Kennt da jemand Stellen?

Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. März 2020)

Ich habe erfolgreich beim Greenlight-Fischen Snooks im Dunkeln gefangen. Aber andere Lichtquellen sind auch gut. Darunter sammeln sich Shrimps und Kleinfische. Die Snooks schmatzen die dann weg - das hört man sogar.


----------

